# Wanted - Commuter Bike



## vurted (13 Oct 2008)

Need decent (and fast  commuter (would consider road/cross) bike that can take a rack, mudguards and our chariot trailer connector.

Can pick up from Suffolk / Essex / Norfolk.


----------



## jacked up (16 Oct 2008)

i have a Gary fisher commuter you may be intrested in looking for £280 had it for 3 months but really want a road bike nowas i can't keep up with my mates


----------



## vurted (16 Oct 2008)

J
Whats the bike, size etc.
Cheers
V


----------



## jacked up (18 Oct 2008)

it's a Gary Fisher Monona 44.5 cm 17.5' frame silver black forks. Can send pics if required, let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks 
Nathan


----------

